
Using jQuery, Plugins and UI Controls With Backbone - joshuacc
http://lostechies.com/derickbailey/2012/02/20/using-jquery-plugins-and-ui-controls-with-backbone/
======
ryanfitz
The biggest issue I run into with plugins and backbone is ones that rely on
jquery position. The position api needs to be called after the element is
attached to the dom and is not hidden. I like to encapsulate all the view
logic within the view, but nothing alerts you to when the element has been
attached and is no longer hidden. Typically I'll fire off an event in the
router or parent view to then enable the plugin.

~~~
clemesha
This is a big issue that I've hit up against as well.

For example, trying to tie a Backbone View (el, events) to a Twitter Bootstrap
"Popover"(<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/javascript.html#popovers>)
doesn't work in the "Backbone way" (we are talking about the same thing,
correct?).

~~~
ryanfitz
quickly looking at the bootstrap javascript they are making calls to
$().offset which also doesn't work for hidden elements, so yes were talking
about the same thing.

